# Delivery Experience with just one car



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I did Performance Center Delivery on November 13th. We had a unique experience because BMW University (internal training) was there and all the staff was in training. We were the only delivery scheduled for the day. Thank you to the staff for not cancelling. I was told they normally deliver about 6 cars a day with 12 people. 

My father, who is 80 years old, wanted to go with me. I have small children at home so the wife couldn***8217;t make it this time. We both flew into Charlotte, NC on Monday, rented a car one-way to Greenville, SC airport and dropped off the rental. (Thanks to the board for that tip) I called the hotel and they picked us up in the BMW station wagon. They took us to the Marriott, which is very nice. We had a few hours to kill before dinner so we had a couple of beers at the hotel bar, then the doorman dropped us off at the movies in the wagon. After the movie we called him and he picked us up. It***8217;s great that they provide that kind of service for BMW guests. . We had dinner at the hotel, they give you a special ***8220;BMW Delivery***8221; menu with limited choices, but they have Beef/Chicken/Fish/Vegetarian options on the menu. Dinner was delicious. 

On Tuesday morning we had breakfast at the hotel and left for the delivery center at 7:45am. Because of the internal training, it was just me, my father and the instructor, Ray Helms. We hopped in a 335i Sedan and did ABS exercises from 55mph, the autocross course and 300***8217; skid pad. Because we were the only ones there I had extra track time on the autocross course, I was starting to work up a sweat after about 10 laps, and then my father took his turn. He did about 4 laps and came in because he had enough. I asked if I could take my father with me for one lap as a passenger, we did that and my father thought I was trying to collect my inheritance early! I then asked if I could do a few more laps, Ray said I could or he could teach me drifting on the skid pad. I decided I would rather do that! After doing the standard DSC off/on exercise he showed me some drifting techniques. It was much harder than it looks, especially on a polished wet surface. I never quite got the hang of it. Ray said it is harder to do it in an open diff car, but he may have been trying to protect me ego. My father then did his DSC off/on exercise. 

After the track we headed into the X5 and I did all the driving, my father wasn***8217;t interested after we did the first part of the course. That X5 is some vehicle. 

We then had lunch with Ray and then did the delivery of the car. The car only had 1 mile on the odometer when I got it, the lowest of any car I have ever picked up. Because I had the E60 with iDrive there wasn***8217;t much I didn***8217;t already know so it went pretty quickly. I did learn that if you hold down the channel up/down button it goes into scan mode, and pressing the Auto button cycles between fan intensity. He showed me the things I didn***8217;t have on the 2004, like the programmable buttons and the comfort access. Thanks to Ray for taking care of the delivery with me, he is not a Product Specialist so he normally doesn***8217;t do this.

Ray then took us over to the BMW museum where he let me park my car on the sidewalk in front. The museum was also very interesting. I liked the movie that shows the assembly of the X5 and Z4.

The only down side to the trip was no hot lap in the M5, they had the course divided into different sections for the BMW University training so he couldn't do it.

We left from there and headed north, I wanted to catch a bit of the Blue Ridge Parkway. We drove on that for about 8 miles, very pretty fall colors. We then headed east to Chapel Hill, NC to see a friend and spend the night in a hotel. The Real Time Traffic routed us around a backup and saved us some time.

Wednesday morning we headed toward Virginia Beach and the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and Tunnel. We drove through a lot of smaller roads in NC and saw lots of cotton farms. I dropped my father off at his house in Delaware and spent the night there. 
Thursday I headed for Long Island, NY and saw some friends and spent the night. Friday morning I left for home. 1,200 miles total on the car when I got home and I averaged 27 mpg. 

This was a great way to pick up the car; the staff is very friendly and professional. Thanks to Jonathan for all the pre-trip planning and advise and to Ray for the instruction and delivery. I would highly recommend the trip for anyone. The next one will be picked up in Munich; I am planning a month long trip with the family for 2010.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Pictures


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

For some reason, it won't let me link pictures outside, it works in the test board, is there a reason it won't work in this board?
.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247108


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Strange that I can get the pictures into this.


----------



## civic34 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time and congrats on the new coupe!


----------



## mauryt (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds like a wonderful trip. Pictures are great. Thinking of doing one next summer. Hate the wait.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice pictures, beautiful car and color combo. Nice to see that fuel gauge pegged at "F", too.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. It was a lot of fun. By the way, we lucked out on the weather as well, it was 75 degrees and sunny. You never know that time of year.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time! If you ever make it back down this way, let me know. I'll try and set you up with a hot lap to make up for the one you missed.

The weather that day was super nice. It actually dropped about 30 degrees for a high around 45 - 50 for the remainder of that week. You trully never know, they are saying we will be around 70 this weekend.

I hope you continue to enjoy the new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> Glad you had a great time! If you ever make it back down this way, let me know. I'll try and set you up with a hot lap to make up for the one you missed.


Wow, that would be great. I will be coming down in the spring for the one day car control school with my wife. Thanks.


----------

